# Game in So. IL (Fairview Heights, across the river from STL)



## Melhaic (Jul 11, 2013)

Experienced DM new to the area looking for laid back folks to play some  D&D with. Open to just about any system, but most experience  with/know;edge of Pathfinder, 2E, and Castles & Crusades. Hit me up  for more info.


----------

